# Do you like wearing solid black?



## girl_geek (Jun 10, 2006)

I was just wondering what you girls thought about wearing solid black ... I hear so many girls say they love it because it's sophisticated or slimming or whatever, but then all the makeover TV shows I watch say you should avoid solid black (at least on most days) and wear more color!

I've always thought wearing solid black was boring and depressing, made me think I was going to a funeral or that I was trying to be a wallflower




But the other day, I wore a black shirt and black pants for the first time in my life to work, mainly because I have a limited number of short-sleeve shirts appropriate for the office and it was hot outside! Even then it wasn't _solid_ black -- the pants had white pinstripes, and I wore sandals to show off my red toenails, and colored jewelry and colored eye mu to add some color to my outfit.... Yet I never really felt comfortable in the outfit, and when I walked into the office one of my (male) coworkers exclaimed, "Woah there, Johnny Cash!" and thought it was weird I was wearing all black. But then that night my husband says he likes me in solid black...

But I just never liked it, and I think with my pale skin I look better with some color, since my skin certainly doesn't have any color of its own



I think I will stick to my normal work outfits of a bright (or sometimes pastel) colored top and neutral pants...

But what are your thoughts on solid black? I think it looks good on some people, but I just can't feel confident wearing it! Even if I was going to a fancy party or something, I'd rather wear a sexy little turquoise dress or something instead of a sexy little black dress!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2006)

I love wearing black. If I could, I would wear that and jeans on most days.


----------



## Maude (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't like black because I feel vampirish in it. I am soo fair and black is ugly on me.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 10, 2006)

I love black but I'd never wear a whole black outfit unless it's a nice little dress


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 10, 2006)

Not a single problem all black here! Especially since it's such a slimming color! Love it! One of my fave outfits was actually a pair of black silky feeling pants from Lerner New York along w/ a black form-fitting button-down that had barely visible silver pinstripes... John always said I looked like I worked for Al Capone when I wore it *lol*


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 10, 2006)

i rarely wear all black unless its a dress.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 11, 2006)

I like black outfits, it just depends on what the style of the outfit is.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 11, 2006)

I never wear black; the stores I usually shop at don't even sell it



It's not that I'm not open to anything new, but I already have black hair, and color just makes it and my skin stand out a lot more. I've tried black, and I don't feel like myself in it. That alone is enough to have me not wear it; I need me to feel like myself and comfortable in what I'm wearing.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 11, 2006)

i wear all black a lot...i just like the way it looks, no other reason really


----------



## Saja (Jun 11, 2006)

75% of my wardrobe is black....always has been, always will be..


----------



## ivette (Jun 11, 2006)

i love black too. sometimes, i wear a little color just to break it up a bit


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 11, 2006)

I voted, I love all black but unles it's a dress I try to stay away from all black but I usually wear black on top or bottom daily with another color


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 11, 2006)

my whole wordrobe is black, i never liked black but then i gained alot of weight and started to wear it alot, but now i wear alot of colors because its starting to get nice out but most of the time its black!


----------



## aztecpolarbear (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a lot of black in my wardrobe as well and like wearing black with silver jewelry and bright e/s.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 11, 2006)

thats ALL i wore when my husband met me cuz i was into goth and the whole rocker chick, my everyday outfit consisted of ****ies, black shirts (preferably rock band logos) and my doc martens!!! i still wear black but not solid black, try not to anyway!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think I've worn a whole outfit in black before, but at one point of time, I used to wear a lot of black tops- to the point that nearly half my clothes cupboard was filled with black tops.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 11, 2006)

it's my trademark look


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't mind wearing all black, because I'll always add some color to avoid looking funeral-ish. Like color to makeup, or a cute pair of colored shoes, jewelry, layer another item of clothing not black, etc.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 11, 2006)

I think black on black looks great _IF_ and only _if_ the shade of black matches. if not it just looks tacky.


----------



## Maja (Jun 11, 2006)

I like black, but I only wear black tops, dresses or skirts, never pants. I just don't feel comfortable in black pants. Don't ask why, because I don't know, I just feel bad when I'm wearing black pants. I never wear black on black either and I pair black with some bright colour or accessories.


----------



## Leony (Jun 11, 2006)

I like black and I have quite many black tops/dresses.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 11, 2006)

I voted yes,a black dress looks real nice with the right accessories


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 11, 2006)

I really like black too


----------



## Pauline (Jun 11, 2006)

I used to love wearing all black,but now that i've lost weight again and we are having a heat wave of a summer ive been wearing lots of summery colors.I am addicted to baby doll tops at the moment.


----------



## junell (Jun 11, 2006)

I rarely ever wear an entire black outfit. I have black seperates but I'd much rather wear bright colors



.


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great Question!

I am a "all black outfit lover" since like my first job in Greenwich Village in NYC after High School. I was into "The Cure" and "Depeche Mode". I used to wear all black even in the summer.

Funny enough I still wear all black about 75% of the time regardless of the seasons and it is also my signature look.

All black, nice bold jewelry, red or glossy lips - That Me!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Great Question!
I am a "all black outfit lover" since like my first job in Greenwich Village in NYC after High School. I was into "The Cure" and "Depeche Mode". I used to wear all black even in the summer.

Funny enough I still wear all black about 75% of the time regardless of the seasons and it is also my signature look.

All black, nice bold jewelry, red or glossy lips - That Me!





lol, do you wear the cool ninja mask too? I bet that would look great


----------



## Joyeuux (Jun 12, 2006)

well, working for MAC, I've accumulated so much black clothing I usually wear it on my day off as well.


----------



## Liz (Jun 12, 2006)

i wear black to work too. and tend to wear black tops out with jeans.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 12, 2006)

I love wearing all black!!! It is a power color and very sexy!!



.

But I agree I saw on one of those ( I think Trinny and Susanna) shows that not everyone can wear black.

I'm not sure if I can or not, but until I figure it out, I really enjoy wearing black. Not Every Day, of course. And not at all funerary. Powerful. Just Powerful.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 12, 2006)

I love black, but not from head to toe except on a rare occasion.


----------



## mach1grrl (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah I actually wear a lot of black! I just think a great outfit can consist of a nice black fancy top and jeans...many times a great shirt looks best in black as I think it shows more detail. For example, a lacy top or eyelet (sp?) top looks much better in black, than in white, as it shows more detail and contrasts better witha great pair of jeans for a night out!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

I voted for the "only if it's a sexy little black dress" option.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 12, 2006)

What a great topic! I've worn black ever since I was 15 years old (black shirts with the obligatory uniform skirt and knee socks).



To this day, I still love black. In fact, I don't feel comfortable _unless _I'm wearing some black. I have two nicknames at work -- "Hollywood" and "Johnny Cash."


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 13, 2006)

i wear an alarming amount of black. mabbe its my new york roots


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 13, 2006)

I LOVE black!! Makes me look 'put together' ... even if it's just a casual outfit


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CamaroChick* What a great topic! I've worn black ever since I was 15 years old (black shirts with the obligatory uniform skirt and knee socks).



To this day, I still love black. In fact, I don't feel comfortable _unless _I'm wearing some black. I have two nicknames at work -- "Hollywood" and "Johnny Cash."



lol, maybe my coworker wasn't that original when he called me "Johnny Cash" the day I wore black then




Although it's funny, I only feel comfortable when I'm wearing color! (Which is why I started this thread, I was curious to see what other girls thought!) A black shirt with jeans is okay on occasion if I have colored accessories, but I still don't really feel like myself in it. However, black pants or skirts are fine as long as I have a colored shirt -- I definitely need a colored shirt to feel the most confident!



(Even when I wear my black suit for job interviews or presentations, I love wearing it with a bright turquoise blouse underneath, I love that pop of bright color, and it still looks very professional!)


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 13, 2006)

I do like wearing black ..it just looks great especially with a red lippie...


----------



## makeupqueen (Jun 13, 2006)

I LOVE wearing black, but i cant help but to accent it with something with a hint of color. Unless of course its the black dress.

Aloha


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 14, 2006)

yes! i used to steer clear, but once i wore it, i loved it. i looked thinner, too


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 14, 2006)

Most of my wardrobe is black =]


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 14, 2006)

I love wearing all black. Black is my favorite color and it gives me a blank slate for my makeup.


----------



## redrocks (Jun 14, 2006)

I love wearing solid black.

I think it's such a pretty way to get "dressed up", plus I think it looks really sharp!

(It's also very slimming)


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 14, 2006)

I *love love love* wearing all black. Hey its a New Yorkers "uniform"


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I *love love love* wearing all black. Hey its a New Yorkers "uniform"



Yeah? Hmm, maybe I need to move....


----------



## Quiana (Jun 14, 2006)

I never wear head to toe black unless it is a little black dress. I do have a lot of black tops though and wear those a lot. I always do a bright eye with them though or break it up with cool jewelry or purses and shoes....


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* lol, do you wear the cool ninja mask too? I bet that would look great



Thanks you made me laugh today. Actually since the Ninja Smilie was wearing all black I thought I would use him.
Reading this thread is so interesting as for so many New Yorkers , wearing all black is like the norm.

Marilyn


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 14, 2006)

I love black--it's elegant, classic, polished, sophisticated, strong, eye-catching, versatile, universally fashionable, and strikingly lovely. That said, I am just way too pale to wear it--it makes me look sallow,and ill, faintly bloodless. This makes me SO envious of all you girls here who can wear it--well, enjoy!


----------



## sw0pp (Jun 15, 2006)

I feel best when dressed all black, but I'm also into the goth look

besides black suits every makeup color


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am not big into head to toe black outfits, but I enjoy pairing black pants with a colored top or jeans with a black top.. I love wearing black because of the accessories you can wear with it and you can be creative w/ makeup


----------



## savvygurl (Jun 15, 2006)

i don't think there's anything wrong with wearing solid black if you just do it once in a long while...and not make it like an every other day thing... i do solid black probably once in a few months


----------



## dreamy (Jun 18, 2006)

i just love black and navy-blue clothes. i often wear all black.


----------



## vickysco (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* I think black on black looks great _IF_ and only _if_ the shade of black matches. if not it just looks tacky. very good point...i totally agree. that being said, i usually wear a lot of bright, colorful clothing but every once in a while, all black is perfect. it is sleek and sophisticated. IMO black looks great on everyone too.


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

when i was younger i thought to wear all black was really hot. just like a new york diva. now that i'm getting older i crave color. i still need my black slacks and skirts, but i love vibrant tops to bounce off that basic black. color makes me feel cheery and beautiful! plus i get to match my shadow to my top for the day - how much fun it that!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2006)

kinda depends on what it is that im wearing thats black. or else i have no problem with it.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jun 21, 2006)

I love wearing black. It's not like I have a choice, Lol. All my clothes are black ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

I love wearing all black, but more than likely I'll wear bright coloured blingy shoes to add some sparkle or I'll make my bag the feature item.


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 22, 2006)

Most of my clothes are black, but I'm alternative/gothy LOL plus it's slimming. I do wear bright eyeshadows though to offset all of the black.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 22, 2006)

When I used to work at an office, I'd wear solid black a lot. Some ppl thought I was going to funeral (lol) but some thought it makes me look slimmer (which is a plus)

Now that I work in retail, I'm encouraged to wear brighter colors. I guess it depends on my mood and where I'm going. However, every once in awhile I'll go back to my sheik solid black colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 22, 2006)

For halloween I didn't dress up, but I wore all black to kinda get into the theme, but I felt so depressed that day- I didn't like it!


----------



## sejean (Jun 22, 2006)

I love wearing all black but i do think it can look a little harsh so i force myself to wear colour


----------



## ChocolateStar (Jun 25, 2006)

By living in New York, I have learned that black is part of the New Yorker's everyday uniform. But I am from the south and have lived all over the world and like to mix things up a bit. If I do wear all black, I always add a streak of color (e.g. black pants and shirt with bright yellow shoes).


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Occasionally.


----------



## sweetface18 (Jun 25, 2006)

I love wearing black, altho I usually wear accessories to help kick it up a notch!


----------



## Saints (Jun 26, 2006)

I never wear black pants and a black shirt at the same time, I need more color


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jun 26, 2006)

I love black, but sometimes it feels like such a cliche. Sometimes it is fun to wear a different color just to escape the monotiny.


----------



## Nicky13 (Jun 30, 2006)

I mostly wear black, I just like the way it looks so I'll wear solid black lots of times.


----------



## CinnamonFaerie (Jul 5, 2006)

I love wearing black because it's flattering. However I do own other colors that I wear as well.


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 5, 2006)

I love wearing all black, but I usually break it up with bright shoes, belts, and/or other acessories. Black can take you from day to night without having to change; plus pretty much any MU looks good with black.


----------

